# what kind of paint marking bolt/nuts tight?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

lots of bolt/nut positions are 'marked' after assembly with paint for easy visual inspection as to whether they have loosened. anybody know what kind of paint that is, and where to get it? I am considering marking bolt heads on my battery terminals for easy visual inspection..... but would like to pick something that has a good change of sticking!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

We use "paint markers" for that purpose. You can get them at hardware, office supply and automotive stores. Smart move, btw


----------



## Tinbendr (Mar 6, 2008)

Torque Seal is what we use.


----------

